
How to Teach Computational Thinking - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/how-to-teach-computational-thinking-29e45c8a2664?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12447554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12447554)

